# E3 2013: tutto su PS4, X-Box One e Nintendo Wii-U



## Now i'm here (7 Giugno 2013)

*E3 2013: PS4, X-Box One e Nintendo Wii-U*

Si terrà quest’anno a Los Angeles *l'E3 2013 dall’11 al 13 giugno *e verranno finalmente svelate *prezzo e date delle console next-gen*. 

Per ora i rumors parlano di un prezzo di *349 dollari per la console giapponese e di 399 per quella americana *(con *Kinect* incluso). 

Al momento *Microsoft* non ha ancora divulgato ufficialmente la lista dei giochi che verranno presentati anche se, secondo indiscrezioni, Microsoft dovrebbe annunciare *22 titoli, tra cui : Halo 5, Halo: Spartan Assault, Forza Motorsport 5, Quantum Break e Fable IV. Sony dovrebbe rispondere con Drive Club, Infamous: Second Son, Killzone: Shadow Fall e The Witness. *

*Sony* invece dal canto suo sparerà le ultime cartucce *PS3*, prima di lasciare spazio alla *PS4* e proporrà: *Beyond: Two Souls, Rain e Gran Turismo 6, e soprattutto The Last of Us, in uscita il 14 giugno*, già definito uno dei migliori giochi degli ultimi anni. 

E *Nintendo* ? Il *Wii U* si "consolerà" con *Bayonetta 2, Mario Kart, Mario 3D e Pikmin 3. Senza dimenticare il ritorno di Wii Fit e The Legend of Zelda. * 

Oltre alle console ci sarà grande attesa anche per i giochi, annunciati infatti *Call of Duty: Ghosts, Destiny e Skylanders: Swap Force, The Elder Scrolls Online, The Evil Within e Wolfenstein: New Order, Lost Planet 3, Monster Hunter IV e Resident Evil 7. *
L' *EA*, oltre l'attesissimo *FIFA 14 proporrà Battlefield 4, Dragon Age III: Inquisition, Mirror’s Edge 2, Need for Speed: Rivals e Star Wars*. 
*Konami* presenterà il prossimo *Metal Gear e Pro Evolution Soccer 2014*, SE.GA mostrerà *Sonic Lost World, Rome Total War 2 e Company of Heroes 2.*
*Square Enix* esibirà *Thief e Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn*. 
Molto alte le attese anche per la *Ubisoft, con Assassin’s Creed IV, Watch Dogs e Splinter Cell: Blacklist. *


----------



## Butcher (7 Giugno 2013)

Spero in un bel FF XIV, non come la cag.ata del XIII, manco l'ho finito tanto che era brutto.

La Nintendo non ha nulla più da offrire ormai, soliti giochi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Giugno 2013)

Informazioni ora ufficiali sulle questioni spinose dell'XBox One, disponibili sul sito ufficiale.

Se anche la PS4 avrà cose simili, questo E3 non lo guardo nemmeno.



> With Xbox One you can game offline for up to 24 hours on your primary console, or one hour if you are logged on to a separate console accessing your library. Offline gaming is not possible after these prescribed times until you re-establish a connection, but you can still watch live TV and enjoy Blu-ray and DVD movies.



E poi altro che non sto qui a riportare... se si può inserire il link metto il collegamento al sito ufficiale con tutto.


----------



## Livestrong (8 Giugno 2013)

Beh su ps4 penso sarà sempre gratuito l'online, perciò non vedo grossi problemi. Certo se Xbox mantenesse la linea di far pagare l'online sarebbe un autogol clamoroso


----------



## Butcher (8 Giugno 2013)

No vabè, questo è proprio un suicidio bello e buono. Se Sony non facesse una cosa simile avremmo già il "vincitore" della prossima gen.


----------



## juventino (8 Giugno 2013)

Io sono proprio curioso di vedere tutte le "nuove" esclusive che ha annunciato Microsoft.


----------



## Bawert (8 Giugno 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Spero in un bel FF XIV, non come la cag.ata del XIII, manco l'ho finito tanto che era brutto.
> 
> La Nintendo non ha nulla più da offrire ormai, soliti giochi.



Mi pare FFXIV sia come l'XI, cioé interamente online.


----------



## Butcher (8 Giugno 2013)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Mi pare FFXIV sia come l'XI, cioé interamente online.



Ah perfetto, mi sono illuso


----------



## Liuke (8 Giugno 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ah perfetto, mi sono illuso


Per quanto mi riguarda invece è una cosa positiva....ho molta voglia di provare un nuovo mmorpg


----------



## danyaj87 (8 Giugno 2013)

Contando che FFXV è un quasi sequel di FFXIII, che devo dire non mi è dispiaciuto, però è vero che han perso un po di fascino, ci vorrebbe una sferzata di inventiva da parte degli sviluppatori. Intanto riproporranno FFX e FFX-2 in HD per PS3.


----------



## Stex (10 Giugno 2013)

349 dollari??? Cioè poco più di 250€? Sicuramente c'è qualche errore o manca l IVA...


----------



## Butcher (10 Giugno 2013)

Per chi volesse seguire la conferenza Microsoft in diretta:


----------



## Miro (10 Giugno 2013)

Ryse mi ha già indirizzato


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Giugno 2013)

Ufficiale: Xbox ONE uscirà a Novembre a 499€


----------



## Bawert (10 Giugno 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ah perfetto, mi sono illuso



La cosa che mi fa più rabbia é che dal trailer potesse venir fuori un giocone...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Giugno 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ryse mi ha già indirizzato



Appena ho visto sto video ho provato un orgasmo, spacca di brutto, spettacolo puro


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Giugno 2013)

Alle *3 di stanotte*, conferenza *Sony* dove finalmente *verrà svelata la Playstation 4*


----------



## Stex (11 Giugno 2013)

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Confermati parzialmente i prezzi del precedente rumor: l*a PS4 costerà 399$ e 399€*. Anche per Sony vale il rapporto 1:1, anche se comunque tra USA e Europa esistono sistemi fiscali diversi. Anche la Gran Bretagna ha un prezzo simile nella propria valuta. 
*La console Sony costerà quindi 100€* meno dell'Xbox One: questo, aggiunto all'assenza di DRM e blocco usato potrebbe spingere la console giapponese molto in alto.


----------



## Butcher (11 Giugno 2013)

FF XV  Kingdom Hearts 3


----------



## juventino (11 Giugno 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Kingdom Hearts 3



Finalmente lo hanno annunciato, già non vedo l'ora


----------



## Butcher (11 Giugno 2013)

L'unica cosa negativa è il PSN Plus obbligatorio per giocare online. Forse neanche tanto però, sta meno di 5 euro al mese e ti regalano valanghe di giochi e contenuti aggiuntivi. Si può fare.


----------



## juventino (11 Giugno 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa negativa è il PSN Plus obbligatorio per giocare online. Forse neanche tanto però, sta meno di 5 euro al mese e ti regalano valanghe di giochi e contenuti aggiuntivi. Si può fare.



Beh alla fine già il Plus della Playstation 3 è un ottimo servizio per il quale vale la pena pagare. Poi comunque non ti obbligano di certo a farlo, visto che si potrà giocare liberamente offline. Anche perchè sinceramente non è che io giochi così tanto online.


----------



## juventino (11 Giugno 2013)

Troppo bella la trollata sull'usato


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Giugno 2013)

Già la gente era poco convinta su Xbox ONE,ora con anche il prezzo più basso Sony rischia davvero di vincere subito la Next-Gen.


----------



## Brain84 (11 Giugno 2013)

La trollata di Sony è stato il colpo di grazia a Xbox One che sicuramente correrà ai ripari e toglierà le varie limitazioni che ha messo. Detto questo, Santa Monica con la nuova IP e Kingdom Hearts 3 mi fanno già pendere che console comprerò.


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Beh su ps4 penso sarà sempre gratuito l'online, perciò non vedo grossi problemi. Certo se Xbox mantenesse la linea di far pagare l'online sarebbe un autogol clamoroso


Non so perchè, ma ho sempre il timore che un giorno Sony metta l'online a pagamento. Spero vivamente di no.


----------



## Butcher (11 Giugno 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Non so perchè, ma ho sempre il timore che un giorno Sony metta l'online a pagamento. Spero vivamente di no.



L'hanno messo. 50 euro all'anno per il Plus obbligatorio per giocare online.
Secondo me ci sta tutto, considerando anche i giochi e le esclusive che offre...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2013)

Beh, io non guardo nemmeno i giochi che hanno mostrato.

Come giocatore single player queste differenze impongono la mia scelta in un'unica direzione.


----------



## Livestrong (11 Giugno 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> L'hanno messo. 50 euro all'anno per il Plus obbligatorio per giocare online.
> Secondo me ci sta tutto, considerando anche i giochi e le esclusive che offre...



Sicuro? A me pare di aver capito che il plus non sia obbligatorio. Ad ogni modo per 50 euro all'anno si può anche fare, almeno magari ci saranno i server meno occupati


----------



## Butcher (11 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sicuro? A me pare di aver capito che il plus non sia obbligatorio. Ad ogni modo per 50 euro all'anno si può anche fare, almeno magari ci saranno i server meno occupati



Non è obbligatorio. Lo è dal momento in cui vuoi giocare online, per l'offline è tutto tranquillo.


----------



## Miro (11 Giugno 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Appena ho visto sto video ho provato un orgasmo, spacca di brutto, spettacolo puro



Quel che non mi convince sono i quicktime event, anche se sono un "retaggio" del kinect visto che inizialmente il gioco era kinect only.

Per il resto, Tretton ha confermato che ci sarà il blocco usato anche su PS4, ma andrà a discrezione dei publisher.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Giugno 2013)

Un mio amico è un esperto di settore[grazie L.S.] (a differenza mia), da specializzato ha detto che a suo avviso PS4 schiaccerà XboxOne. E' stato a vari eventi (es. Halo) e ha detto che non c'è grande genialità nella creazione dei giochi come avveniva un tempo

Vedremo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Per il resto, Tretton ha confermato che ci sarà il blocco usato anche su PS4, ma andrà a discrezione dei publisher.



Solo per il gioco online possono esserci politiche esterne dei publishers.
Era subito nato un putiferio per una dichiarazione di Tretton non chiarissima, ma la Sony con un comunicato ha chiarito ancora subito dopo, non cambierà nulla rispetto alla PS3.
Quindi certi publishers terze parti possono decidere di mettere gli Online Pass, come già succede adesso.
Inoltre, hanno chiarito che loro stessi nei giochi interni non inseriranno nemmeno gli Online pass, mentre già ora con PS3 lo facevano.

Ma non ci sarà nessun check online o seriale richiesto dall' hardware della console, quindi le cose restano come per la PS3.

- Il gioco single player è salvo e giocabile, il disco vendibile/commerciabile come adesso.
Nessun vincolo, e il publisher deve seguire questa politica, perchè fa parte delle policies PS4 di Sony su licenza e diritti dell'utente.

- Il gioco online dipende invece dal publisher che può richiedere l'online pass come adesso.
Sony non ha nessun controllo.



> You can buy a used single-player game for the PS4 and play it all you want. If you want to go online with it, you may have to deal with some sort of publisher-determined DRM, be it an Online Pass or whatever.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Giugno 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Appena ho visto sto video ho provato un orgasmo, spacca di brutto, spettacolo puro



Madò sbavo!


----------



## Butcher (12 Giugno 2013)

Fermi tutti, dagli studi di Santa Monica


----------



## Livestrong (12 Giugno 2013)

A me pare una boiata sto gioco


----------



## Butcher (12 Giugno 2013)

Da vedere fasi di gameplay. Santa Monica fino ad ora non ha mai toppato, personalmente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Giugno 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Da vedere fasi di gameplay. Santa Monica fino ad ora non ha mai toppato, personalmente.



I Santa Monica supervisionano e basta, loro stanno facendo un altro gioco.
E un progetto dei Ready At Dawn


----------



## Butcher (12 Giugno 2013)

In effetti... i RaD sono comunque quelli che hanno sviluppato i GoW su PSP.


----------



## carlocarlo (12 Giugno 2013)

forse resto fedele alla xbox.. se ne ripalrma minimo nel 2014 pero


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Giugno 2013)

Raga, ho sentito che il multiplayer PS4, richiede la sottoscrizione a playstation plus e quindi il pagamento, ma è vero? Lo sapevo che prima o poi la moda del pagare per giocare online, avrebbe conquistato anche la Sony.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Butcher ha scritto:


> L'hanno messo. 50 euro all'anno per il Plus obbligatorio per giocare online.
> Secondo me ci sta tutto, considerando anche i giochi e le esclusive che offre...


E ti pareva, a me non frega nulla delle offerte psplus, io volevo giocare online e basta. Che truffatori.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Giugno 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Raga, ho sentito che il multiplayer PS4, richiede la sottoscrizione a playstation plus e quindi il pagamento, ma è vero? Lo sapevo che prima o poi la moda del pagare per giocare online, avrebbe conquistato anche la Sony.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



vabbè 50 euro all'anno è davvero poco,capisco la "rabbia" ma ormai vanno tutti in questo senso e anzi la sony di certo è meglio della concorrenza,ci andrebbero troppo a perdere se lascerebbero l'online gratis,e poi ripeto 50 euo all'anno è davvero poco...sono 4 euro al mese,fai conto che ti prendi 5-6 caffè al mese dal bar o un pacchetto di sigarette(in caso tu fumassi) è un rezzo davvero ridicolo imho.
Poi comunque potrebbero anche esserci delle offerte in futuro dove puoi risparmiare,o meglio delle offerte gamestop che con l'acquisto della consolle ti danno già il pass per il plus. Secondo me è inutile "adirarsi" vista la concorrenza.

Detto questo la prenderò credo l'estate prossima perchè ho la ps3 da nemmeno 2 anni e ci sono un sacco di titoli a cui vorrei giocare,non ho fretta per fortuna


----------



## Butcher (13 Giugno 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> vabbè 50 euro all'anno è davvero poco,capisco la "rabbia" ma ormai vanno tutti in questo senso e anzi la sony di certo è meglio della concorrenza,ci andrebbero troppo a perdere se lascerebbero l'online gratis,e poi ripeto 50 euo all'anno è davvero poco...sono 4 euro al mese,fai conto che ti prendi 5-6 caffè al mese dal bar o un pacchetto di sigarette(in caso tu fumassi) è un rezzo davvero ridicolo imho.
> Poi comunque potrebbero anche esserci delle offerte in futuro dove puoi risparmiare,o meglio delle offerte gamestop che con l'acquisto della consolle ti danno già il pass per il plus. Secondo me è inutile "adirarsi" vista la concorrenza.
> 
> Detto questo la prenderò credo l'estate prossima perchè ho la ps3 da nemmeno 2 anni e ci sono un sacco di titoli a cui vorrei giocare,non ho fretta per fortuna



Concordo in toto, era ampiamente prevedibile.

Anche io aspetterò un paio d'anni, vuoi per il prezzo che calerà, ci saranno modelli già rodati e per i giochi da recuperare sulla 3.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Giugno 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Raga, ho sentito che il multiplayer PS4, richiede la sottoscrizione a playstation plus e quindi il pagamento, ma è vero? Lo sapevo che prima o poi la moda del pagare per giocare online, avrebbe conquistato anche la Sony.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> E ti pareva, a me non frega nulla delle offerte psplus, io volevo giocare online e basta. Che truffatori.


Altro motivo per cui io non comprerò mai una console in tutta la mia vita. Pagare per giocare online è un furto vergognoso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Giugno 2013)

Anch'io salto il day one della PS4, perchè subito non ci sono giochi che mi interessano tantissimo.

Credo che aspetterò e la prenderò assieme alla versione next-gen di MGS5, estate/autunno 2014...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Giugno 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Concordo in toto, era ampiamente prevedibile.
> 
> Anche io aspetterò un paio d'anni, vuoi per il prezzo che calerà, ci saranno modelli già rodati e per i giochi da recuperare sulla 3.



bhè si l'ideale è sempre aspettare 1-2 anni..però il prezzo è davvero ottimo e la voglia di prenderla è tanta


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Giugno 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Altro motivo per cui io non comprerò mai una console in tutta la mia vita. Pagare per giocare online è un furto vergognoso.


E perchè? Per copiare la microsoft, vergognosi.


----------



## danyaj87 (13 Giugno 2013)

Scusate capisco l'accanimento contro la microsoft per la mezza *****ta (dato che sicuramente al primo firmware update torneranno sui passi), ma sulla play no, mi sembra di leggere e sentire gente che si compra un cell 700 € e poi ti dice no scusa non ho soldi per chiamarti. Da fi.... supperl'ano. 50€ per un buon servizio non sono mica poi così tanti, contando che sono per un anno. Semmai io direi alla Sony ti compro la play 4 e un anno di Psn Plus me lo regali.


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Giugno 2013)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Scusate capisco l'accanimento contro la microsoft per la mezza *****ta (dato che sicuramente al primo firmware update torneranno sui passi), ma sulla play no, mi sembra di leggere e sentire gente che si compra un cell 700 € e poi ti dice no scusa non ho soldi per chiamarti. Da fi.... supperl'ano. 50€ per un buon servizio non sono mica poi così tanti, contando che sono per un anno. Semmai io direi alla Sony ti compro la play 4 e un anno di Psn Plus me lo regali.


Io non sono quel tipo di gente che acquista un telefonino di 800 euro e si vanta di averlo, pensa che il mio cell fa così schifo, che neanche temple run funge.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (13 Giugno 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> E perchè? Per copiare la microsoft, vergognosi.



Ti consiglio di andare su gamesblog e di leggere il perchè. La risposta della Sony è illuminante


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Giugno 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ti consiglio di andare su gamesblog e di leggere il perchè. La risposta della Sony è illuminante


Mah, io volevo solo giocare in multiplayer gratis, non m'importa nulla di tutti gli altri servizi.


----------



## danyaj87 (14 Giugno 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Io non sono quel tipo di gente che acquista un telefonino di 800 euro e si vanta di averlo, pensa che il mio cell fa così schifo, che neanche temple run funge.


Va beh io intendevo che se prendi la play 4 a 399, vuol dire che 50 li puoi avere da spendere per il plus, poi certo son libertà personali. Io non la prenderò mai al D1, ma perchè aspetto che cali il prezzo ed escano giochi già rodati e adatti alle specifiche della console.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Giugno 2013)

Una cosa da non sottovalutare nel discorso PSN Plus è la rivoluzione,almeno su console,dei free-to-play.Su PS4 infatti saranno disponibili fin dal lancio titoli come Warframe e Blacklight Retribution,giochi già molto apprezzati su PC.


----------



## gabuz (14 Giugno 2013)

50 € le spendo anche volentieri se poi ho il riscontro di un servizio ottimale, piuttosto che giocare gratis e ritrovarmi in p2p a blasfemare contro la connessione pacco di quel tirchio di [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]. 

Vorrei evitare di passare le serate attaccato al rosario per redimermi dai peccati


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> 50 € le spendo anche volentieri se poi ho il riscontro di un servizio ottimale, piuttosto che giocare gratis e ritrovarmi in p2p a blasfemare contro la connessione pacco di quel tirchio di [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION].
> 
> Vorrei evitare di passare le serate attaccato al rosario per redimermi dai peccati



si dice che piu tu bestemmi e piu la tua connessine pacco migliori... ma sono solo dicerie


----------



## gabuz (14 Giugno 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> si dice che piu tu bestemmi e piu la tua connessine pacco migliori... ma sono solo dicerie


Ne risente il joypad però. La meliconi dovrebbe inventare il guscio anche per le console non solo per i telecomandi


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Agosto 2013)

Ma allora sta ps4 cosa avrà in più della 3? A parte vabbè nuovi giochi


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Ottobre 2013)

Mi inserisco nella discussione per chiedere delle info ai più illuminati

1) Sono seriamente interessato all'acquisto della PS4
2)Non ho mai avuto la PS3,ma mi interesserebbero delle sue esclusive,anche un po' datate (Heavy Rain,gli Uncharted). Giochi così sul psn (visto che il gioco fisico non è compatibile con la Ps4) sono convenienti?


----------



## cris (18 Ottobre 2013)

Xbox live gold quantomeno lo trovi a 30 € / anno


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Ottobre 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Mi inserisco nella discussione per chiedere delle info ai più illuminati
> 
> 1) Sono seriamente interessato all'acquisto della PS4
> 2)Non ho mai avuto la PS3,ma mi interesserebbero delle sue esclusive,anche un po' datate (Heavy Rain,gli Uncharted). Giochi così sul psn (visto che il gioco fisico non è compatibile con la Ps4) sono convenienti?



Sono chiaramente molto pesanti da scaricare, se hai intenzione di tirarne giù tanti ti serve un HD molto capiente.
Se fai l'abbonamento al PLUS, hai diversi titoloni ogni mese GRATIS.

Tieni però conto che molti giochi non sono mai stati rilasciati in digitale su PS3... per esempio tra quelli che hai citato sono quasi sicuro che Heavy rain sia solo in versione retail.

Sulla PS4 non ho idea di quale sarà la politica sui giochi digitali PS3, a parte la già citata mancata retrocompatibilità fisica.
Credo che si giocheranno in streaming attraverso il servizio Gakai, dal 2014... quindi è una cosa ancora nebulosa secondo me.


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Ottobre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono chiaramente molto pesanti da scaricare, se hai intenzione di tirarne giù tanti ti serve un HD molto capiente.
> Se fai l'abbonamento al PLUS, hai diversi titoloni ogni mese GRATIS.
> *
> Tieni però conto che molti giochi non sono mai stati rilasciati in digitale su PS3... per esempio tra quelli che hai citato sono quasi sicuro che Heavy rain sia solo in versione retail.*
> ...






A momenti conviene prendere la ps3 oramai _svalutata_ e sfruttare i giochi classici sottocosto 

Però pensavo alla PS4,più futuribile,e al fatto che giocare ai classici fosse più facile,ma è vero che avrà 500gb? dovrebbero cmq bastare

Cmq grazie cumpà


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Ottobre 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> A momenti conviene prendere la ps3 oramai _svalutata_ e sfruttare i giochi classici sottocosto
> 
> Però pensavo alla PS4,più futuribile,e al fatto che giocare ai classici fosse più facile,ma è vero che avrà 500gb? dovrebbero cmq bastare
> 
> Cmq grazie cumpà



prova a cercare "Gaikai PS4" su Google, ti fa un po' capire come funzionerà la cosa...


----------

